# I'm now a raw ambassador!



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

My dad has a gorgeous black mini from Clarion. He's 13 now and has digestive issues that have been getting worse as he ages. After I went on and on about the benefits of raw, my dad decided to try the Instinct raw frozen food I've been using! He got just the sample pack but hopefully it will help Mr. Fox's digestive issues! Fox is my dad's bestest friend in the whole world so I really hope the diet change will help. I think he'd be willing to try RMB if Fox handles the raw. He's starting him with one patty a day plus the canned he's been feeding (which is made by the same company). Poor dog can't tolerate any sort of kibble anymore!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope raw helps your dad's mini. I started with bones and then worked my way up to meat. I wonder which way most people start - bones or meat? I can tell you have embraced raw whole heartedly. Hopefully you will get a lot more converts - who knows maybe you will be able to split your order with your dad.


----------

